
Data Exhaust - DyslexicAtheist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_exhaust
======
DyslexicAtheist
terrible terminology or not? a part of me understands that data = pollution.
But then I watched a SW engineering talk and they seemed to take offense in
how the engineering community depicts their valuable user data. those concerns
too resonated with me. did they not understand the meaning behind it, or did
they maybe have a point. Suddenly I'm no longer sure who is right.
unfortunately I no longer know which talk it was but iirc it was Harari or
something from @zeneyp (so it wasn't a non-tech talk but also not something
that would deep-dive into ML)

edit: more context

